# Brake Pad Wear Lamp



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

Howdy all...how do I shut this thing off? I will have my VAG-COM from Ross-Tech tomorrow...I changed to Hawk HP+ pads recently, which do not have a wear sensor...and now I have a constant light. I would really like to get rid of this light without having to do something dumb like zip tie my old brake pad somewhere so that I can plug it in.
Thanks everyone.
Sam


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This depends on which car you are talking about... give some more details please.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

sorry...2001 Golf TDI....FS 3 front calipers


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (yosemitesamiam)*

Recode the instrument cluster as described here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...ml#17


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

nice! thanks


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

will this work on a eurovan?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (David R. Hendrickson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David R. Hendrickson* »_will this work on a eurovan?

Yep, same way.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*

thanks. i have a customer who wants her pads changed whenever the light comes on. we try to explain that she has 50% of the pads left. she'd rather just haves the light out than get all her pad life...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If you've got problems with recoding, post the current coding and the control module part number.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

current coding is 07232
The part I want to recode is 01242
Where do I input that number and get it to shut off the light??? 
Actually...I think I know how to edit it...I did the EGR settings already from the Engine control screen...I guess I probably need the access code so that I can make changes. How do I "login" to the instruments section? Anyone have the code?
Thanks
Sam


_Modified by yosemitesamiam at 1:34 PM 8-13-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (yosemitesamiam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yosemitesamiam* »_current coding is 07232
The part I want to recode is 01242

The last one is not a valid part number and since I'm not sure which one is actually your coding, you should ensure first which of both is the coding.
If your coding is 07232, the new coding should be 06232.
If your coding is 01242, the new coding should be 00242.
The part number is also called *VAG Number*, while the coding is called *Soft. Coding*.

_Quote, originally posted by *yosemitesamiam* »_Where do I input that number and get it to shut off the light???

Yes it will shut off the light.
*VAG-COM > SELECT > 17 - Instruments > 07 - Recode*

_Quote, originally posted by *yosemitesamiam* »_AHow do I "login" to the instruments section? Anyone have the code?

You don't need to login to change the coding.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
The last one is not a valid part number and since I'm not sure which one is actually your coding, you should ensure first which of both is the coding.
If your coding is 07232, the new coding should be 06232.
If your coding is 01242, the new coding should be 00242.
The part number is also called *VAG Number*, while the coding is called *Soft. Coding*.
Yes it will shut off the light.
*VAG-COM > SELECT > 17 - Instruments > 07 - Recode*
You don't need to login to change the coding.

Really? I went through the Ross-Tech deal....the Brake Pad warning sensor is +01, 
07242 according to their chart the last 3 digits mean (2) USA 12 hour clock, (4) 4-cylinder (99-01 models), (2) (It isn't a 2002+ model...so not a 4).
So you are saying that my coding is wrong??? Oh man...wait...no service interval light...so it is a 232. so 01 turns it on, and 00 turns it off? How does it know that I'm aiming at the brake pad light, and not something else?
Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Post your CORRECT control module part number please, then we'll talk about the rest of your coding.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

07232


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (yosemitesamiam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yosemitesamiam* »_07232

Once more, this is not your instrument cluster part number.
Look at the next picture, there is a box which says *VAG Number*, it has the value *06A 906 032 E*, THIS is a part number.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

AH! I will plug back in tonight and post that part #...
Thanks.


----------



## ironjose (Oct 7, 2008)

how do i know if my car has the "wear sensors"?  my car is a 2.0 2002 golf mkiv ... thanx


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

ironjose said:


> how do i know if my car has the "wear sensors"?  my car is a 2.0 2002 golf mkiv ... thanx


You should have it on that car. Take one of the tires and inside pad need to have sensor.


----------



## C-chambers (Jun 7, 2014)

*Need help with mine please*

Hi, I own an Audi A6 4B C5, I appreciate this is a VW site but you guys are talking the same Lingo, I have tried to terminate the wires to no avail, when I first bought the car they where like that, now the light comes on and wont go off, I read somewhere that I might have the black wires of death, I own a ross tech kit, but My instrument cluster codding starts with 00, (full code 00440) so that rules out disabling it with just about all the instructions I have been able to find, 

I hope you can help I am not looking forward to finding the end of my black wires I am told they can go on for a few feet, I will post my details below,

VAG - 4B0-920-950-FX
COMPONENT - C5 KOMBIINSTR VD0 D13

kind Regards.


----------



## bballfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

*Need help with this coding in 2004 Passat*

Have a 2004 Passat GLX
and have your cable and software.
I have a short somewhere in my brake sensor wire
as these pads are new.
So, attached is the diagnosis.
I followed all the instructions but before I recode it,
want to be sure that it is correct.
The current 5 digit under Instruments (17) code is 15235

this is what pops up
??XXX Options
01 brake pad wear warning active
02 Seat Belt Warning active
04 Washer fluid level warning active
16 Secondary display (Radio/Navigation) active

So, not sure how the 1st 2 digits of all listed options
adds upto 15? (Should'nt this be 23 as the 1st two numbers?)
So, do I recode as 14235 or 02+04+16=22235???


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you post your Autoscan, we'll all be able to see what modules you have, their codings, and the fault codes that come up


----------

